# Fall Semester Grades



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Spanish Class and Lab A's
Biology - I got a B.
PreCalculus Algebra with Lab - I got a B


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Congratulations. Those are excellent grades.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice. I take my semester exams after break so I dunno what I got


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

Seriously! I haven't got any of mine back yet.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Got an A in my Art of the Picturebook class, w00t!


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

u guys r lucky i failed 2 classes and othr 2 classes i got ds my sa is horrible, and yes it is completely sa's fault for my grades caus i can never pay attention with all my anxiety


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

I know I made an A in my business law class.
The other 3 classes, I don't know. I studied all night and thought I'd be ready but I wanted to poke my eyes out when I saw the tests. They were horrible.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Smile_Karina said:


> I know I made an A in my business law class.
> The other 3 classes, I don't know. I studied all night and thought I'd be ready but I wanted to poke my eyes out when I saw the tests. They were horrible.


Yea I took Business Law, that was pretty easy. I got an A in that as well a few semesters back.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I received all A's, which would probably mean something if the classes weren't outrageously easy.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Congratulations to you all who did well. I'm going to guess since my semester isn't over.

P.E. - A
SMAW and OXY welding/cutting - B
American history II - F (i stopped going because I didn't feel like writing the final research paper. D= all he talked about in that class was baseball, anyway. )


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

first quarter grades:
English: A
Philosophy: A-
AP Chem: A+
Calc: D


----------



## silvergyrl (Nov 4, 2008)

Kush said:


> u guys r lucky i failed 2 classes and othr 2 classes i got ds my sa is horrible, and yes it is completely sa's fault for my grades caus i can never pay attention with all my anxiety


That's almost the exact same thing that happened to me. I have no passing marks for this semester. And I was a straight-A student in high school. So, that just goes to show how much SAD has affected my life over the last 5 years.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

1st semester:
Introduction to Business Processes: A+
Strategies for Success: A+
Operating Systems and Hardware Fundamentals: B+
Database Fundamentals: still waiting
Networking Fundamentals: still waiting
Programming Fundamentals: 82.85%


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Italian Renaissance Art - A
British Literature to 18th Century - A
Intensive Elementary French - B
Intermediate Greek I - B
Roman Oratory - A

:boogie


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm mostly guessing, since I haven't gotten grades back yet:

Queer Theory: A
History of Islamic Civilization: A-
Sedimentology and Stratigraphy: B+ (maybe an A- if I'm lucky)
Physics: Pass (I took it PDF, and it probably would have been a C- if I hadn't)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I expect a steady stream of A minuses. It's what I do.


----------



## Sonoran Lion (Dec 18, 2008)

Introduction to Poetry Writing - A
Statistic Methods in Business and Economics - A
Elementary Spanish - A
Managerial Accounting - A
Ethical and Social Philosophy - A


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Finally I know my grades:
French Convo - A+
Latin -A
Intro to Psych - B
English - A
Gender & Public Dialogue (my oral commun. class!) - A


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Intermediate Accounting - B
Accounting Systems and Data Processing - B
Business Law - B+
Marketing - A

3.375


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Organic Chem: A-
French Literature: A-
Evolution: A
Ecology: Grade Deferred since the final exam was postponed and now we have to wait until Feb for everyone to write it.


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

I've had just one B ever since I've started college, that's out of 73 hours. Now in this semester alone, I get 3 B's out of 4 classes. 

I'm so upset. I'm afraid I'll lose my scholarship.
And I know I've upset my parents since they're paying.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm really happy with how I did.

I got 3 A's, 1 B and 1 C.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

2 A's & 2 B's. I don't think I've ever been this happy about getting a B! I almost wanted to cry from happiness. I was sure I'd get a C, and since this is a prereq for grad school I'd probably have to repeat the course. I am so retardedly excited. Thank God!

And where do I go, the second I find out? :sas :lol

Well, my mother wouldn't pick up the phone! :mum I could just walk downstairs, but you know how it is ...


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Not confirmed but it looks like it is going to be a 87.75. I am disappointed I did not get a 90+.


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

General Chemistry 1- A
Intro to Bio Chem - A
Anatomy & Physiology - B
Trigonometry - A


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

X33 said:


> Not confirmed but it looks like it is going to be a 87.75. I am disappointed I did not get a 90+.


I kicked *** on the exam, got a 94! Hooray!


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

1 A and 3 Bs.

Alot better than I was expecting but still unhappy. Hopefully next semester I can bring my grades up.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

/


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

I am absolutely ECSTATIC with how I did this semester (except Japanese)
Japanese: B
Botany: A
Feminist Philosophy: A-
Play Analysis: A


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Took 4 courses, and dropped 3. Wellness, the only class I finished, was like an easy high school class but I ended up with a C.  I used to do pretty well in high school...**** you SA!!!


----------



## Metric (Dec 11, 2008)

For the first time in my high school career, I have over a 4.0 

I have a 4.3!! Yay hahaha. The sad thing is, the only reason my grades are so good is because for the past few months, I have basically just been locking myself in my room and studying 24/7 since I have reduced myself down to having one friend, who happens to have been in the hospital since October. But still, colleges like 4.0s haha


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've only found out about two of my final grades so far.

Crit Approach to Lit: B 
Women Writers,1660-1800: A 

I'm kind of pissed about that B. If the class average is a C+ (like all the rest) I will feel truly stupid.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2 A's
1 A-



> hah. Every semester I get so afraid that I'll fail or get a C, but I always end up on the Dean's list. I actually did better than last semester, despite not doing most of the readings and putting less effort into my papers.


I always worry that I'm going to do bad, but end up getting good grades. I really get stressed about it sometimes. The worst I've had so far was a c+. The complete opposite of my grades in high school.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Method and Theory of Biological Anthropology: B+
Native American Anthropology: B
Anthropology of Subverisve Culture: B+
Criminal Law in Action: A-
East Asian Civilization: B

I'm actually disappointed. I wanted to get all A's this semester, for once. Thought I could do it. F***


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

psych classes...

I/O psychology-A
Research methods-A
Personality Theories-A


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Smile_Karina said:


> I've had just one B ever since I've started college, that's out of 73 hours. Now in this semester alone, I get 3 B's out of 4 classes.
> 
> I'm so upset. I'm afraid I'll lose my scholarship.
> And I know I've upset my parents since they're paying.


Yeah, I was a 4.0 student until I moved to another university and my social anxiety has been so bad since then, my grades have dropped....this semseter, I made all B's and only two A's out of six classes. Not good :no I already lost my scholarship and now am trying to figure out how I'm gonna pay for my last year of college.

Biochemistry I & Lab- A
Prokaryotic Molecular Genetics - B
Immunology - B
Immunology Lab - A
Linear Differential Equations - B


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I just got my grades yesterday (the administration is pretty slow here). All things considered, it turned out fine. It was the most difficult semester (psychologically and emotionally speaking) of my university education. 

Limnology ................................................. B+
Independent Studies Project ........................ A
Advances in cell and molecular neurobiology .... A
Prehistory of North America .......................... K (extension)
Human Genetics Applied ............................... W (late withdrawal)

I had to withdraw from genetics because I was just way too far behind. I managed to get an extension for prehistory, thank god. I still need to write some essays though... don't know when I'll find the time. :um


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

Russian - A+

Economics - A+

Accounting - A

Quant. Business Analysis - A+

I've never gotten anything below an A before in college..determined to keep it that way. ..but this semester was a record for me..3 A+s!


----------



## lindsey (Jan 11, 2009)

i had a's in all my classes.

introduction to the teaching profession
child and adolescent development
child development and psychology
general psychology
us history i


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

B,B,C+,C

im dissappointed in college overall. ever since i have got here, i have never gotten an A- or higher. in high school, all i got were A's and B's. Now I get B's, C's, and I've even had a D+. for me, college has been a lot harder than high school. a lot!


----------

